# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Konizma më të mira?!

## Ermedin

E ato pak gabime që i kanë pasur, i kam përmirësuar!

E këto janë origjinalet që i kam shkarkuar, por i kam
bërë si konizma për forume dmth. të tejdukshme anët!

Çka mendoni, a duhet t'i vendosim këto e t'i heqim ato
të vjetrat të cilat janë shumë pak të bukura e tëheqëse!?

Sa për temën (dhe struktura e pamjes) së forumit, nëse
më tregojnë se çfarë lloj teme ka, e gjej një të mirë!

----------

